# TUNE Sattel gebrochen



## Ghostconi (14. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute,
wollte euch mal den TUNE Komm-Vor zeigen wenn ihn ein 65kg Fahrer  fährt.Und das ist schon der Zweite TUNE Komm-Vor der bei mir gebrochen  ist. Waren beide neu vom Händler. Ist mir Gestern beim Race  gebrochen.


----------



## zingel (14. Juni 2011)

das nächste mal besser eine Stütze mit Setback verwenden.

wieauchimmer - brechende Komforts scheinen normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (14. Juni 2011)

Tja Tune halt. Nem Freund von mir hats an der hinteren Nabe den ganzen Bremscheibenflansch rundherum abgerissen........Teuer, aber taugt halt nix!


----------



## user_0815 (14. Juni 2011)

doppelpost?


----------



## Priest0r (14. Juni 2011)

user_0815 schrieb:


> doppelpost?



aber natürlich, 2 ibc threads sind sicher hilfreicher, als sich an den hersteller zu wenden


----------



## Nordpol (14. Juni 2011)

...das ist der Preis den man manchmal für Leichtbau zahlen muß, irgendwo sind halt Grenzen.
Wie sieht es mit Garantie aus...


----------



## Ghostconi (14. Juni 2011)

Garantie hab ich noch aber ich will garkein TUNE Sattel mehr.Bekomm von meinem Händler jetzt einen Fizik.Ist zwar etwas schwerer aber der hält.


----------



## gooni11 (14. Juni 2011)

also ich hab grad gesehen das du hier 2 Bilder eingestellt hast die in dem anderen Thread NICHT zu sehen sind.... darauf sieht man daß das Teil auch UNTEN an der Verklebung gerissen ist.
Ich frag mich einfach was du mit dem Teil gemacht hast?.... um einen solchen Sattel *SO* kaputt zu bekommen muß man sich schon förmlich ''anstrengen''.
mfg


----------



## Ghostconi (14. Juni 2011)

Ich bin normal mit gefahren und hatte KEINEN Sturz.
Ich weiß net was mit den Sätteln los ist, mein erster Sattel ist auch gebrochen der ist aber ein Stück weiter hinten nur an der rechten Strebe gebrochen.
Und wenn man halt auf sein Bike springt wie bei einem Cross Rennen das nun mal ist, da wirken schon enorme Kräfte und die hält der TUNE Sattel einfach net aus. Mit meinem altem SLR mit Carbon Streben bin ich auch schon ein paar Cross Rennen (mit MTB) gefahren und der hat immer gehalten.


----------



## Nordpol (14. Juni 2011)

gewöhn dir mal an mit dem oberschenkel aufzuspringen, und dann mit deinem allerwertesten drauf zurutschen, wird im cyclocross nur so gemacht... ist auch wesentlich angenehmer für dein hinterteil.
trotzdem dürfte das bei deinem gewicht nicht passieren, kann ja auch mal unangenehm enden.


----------



## Rockside (4. September 2012)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Tja Tune halt. Nem Freund von mir hats an der hinteren Nabe den ganzen Bremscheibenflansch rundherum abgerissen........Teuer, aber taugt halt nix!


Das scheint mir jetzt aber doch ein bischen zuu abenteuerlich zu sein. Wie kann man bei halbwegs üblicher Fahrweise den Bremsflansch, auch noch an einer Hinterradnabe, abreissen?
Wenn da so stark gebremst würde, dann blockiert doch vorher schon das ganze Laufrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. September 2012)

Schön das Du den Thread nach über einem Jahr auch gefunden hast!


----------

